# Loki



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Our oldest boy Loki passed away at home with us last week. Old age had hit him quite hard; he'd had limited use of his back legs for months but up until very recently he still had lots of life in him, moving around was somewhat difficult but he soldiered on, still doing his usual routine in the cage we altered for him to make getting around easier, still eating anything he could get his paws on, and he grew to love sitting with us for cuddles more than he ever had before. Last week and the week before he seemed a bit more subdued, more tired than ever, and we figured his time was coming. He'd battled with chronic respiritory problems all his life, but he was sounding worse than usual and his eyes were becoming very wet with porphyrin which had never happened before, and his nose became wet with mucus. The fight seemed to have gone out of him and it felt like he'd lost weight super fast, so we made the final appointment which was going to be 2 days after we called, but Loki took a rapid downturn in those 2 days and became listless and weak and wouldn't eat. We comforted him best we could, cleaned his face for him, stroked him and told him he was awesome. He had a very small seizure-type thing at one point from lack of air which was really hard to see, and I told him he could let go if he wanted to, and that being here with us was better than going out in the cold to the vet. Moments later, he couldn't breathe at all, and it was heartbreaking to see his eyes glaze over and his body curl up as he lost his grip on life; he became very pale very quickly, and even his pink eyes seemed to have gone pale. Watching him die was horrible, but he was no longer happy, no longer comfortable, and to be honest, I'm quite glad he went at home rather than at the vet office, because his appointment was still 10 hours away and that's a long time to wait when you're in pain and struggling to breathe. 

Loki was a great character from the get-go, a rescue rat who had been bought and returned unwanted shortly after to Pets At Home, where he was sitting alone and frightened-looking in the adoption centre. We handled him for a moment and he immediately seemed more relaxed, no snapping or anything which I'd half expected since he had been given back, and his little face said that he trusted us right away. He picked us really. He became immediate friends with our laid-back old boys Kain and Raziel, and the difference in him going into a spacious cage with friends to wrestle with was amazing, he became a confident, bright rat who loved to play. He outlived Kain and Raziel and sadly never accepted any other rats since then, so he's been a lone rat for quite a long time, but he was happy and enjoyed our company. He loved pasta, having his cheeks rubbed, and his poop stunk but he did so love to gift your lap with a few of them sometimes, and he shed hair like a snowstorm so I keep seeing stray hairs on our clothes, which makes me sad. We miss him loads, he was my fiancé's heart rat, and the house isn't quite the same without him. Here are some of my favourite pics of him, including one of him where he liked to be best, snuggled beside his daddy.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure why 2 of the pics have appeared as attachments as well, can't seem to get rid of them, oh well. He always did make the effort to be noticed by everyone, lol.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Loki sounds a lot like my loki. I just lost my lok's too (Lok's is my nickname for my loki). On friday night. That's actually what made me look at this. I normally don't come here cause I know it will make me cry but I saw the name Loki and something in me just had to look and see. I honestly cried reading this. I don't know if it's because I lost my loki recently (and quite similarly except he didn't have a seizure his eyes just got big and he just let go) I just wanted to say I understand your pain and I am truly truly sorry for the loss of your friend. Loki was my best friend. I've still got my other rat Thor and I even got 3 new babies because I knew he was going to go soon and my room and their cage still feels so so so empty. It's amazing how such small creatures can take up such a big space. One of the new guys is gonna be a lot like loki i can tell. But as hard as he tries I know I'll never see another loki ever again. I'm sure you feel the same way. Our loki's look completely different (mine was a dark brown hooded) but all the same your loki is beautiful and you have some beautiful pictures of him! I'll stop rambling I feel like I'm bothering you. I just wanted to share our similar stories and say I'm sorry.


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

Aww, sorry for your loss, he sounds like quite a character! X


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you Selz, he was indeed a fabulous little guy! Camelle, Lokis must just be awesome, lol. I'm sorry for the loss of yours, and you're not a bother at all, sorry my post made you upset, I'm still feeling very low about losing him and writing it out always seems to bring the pain to the surface and help me feel it more, so I can grieve and try to get past it. He did fill up a big space in our hearts, and watching him go was wrenching. We still have our 3 other boys to help fill the void, I'm glad you still have ratties to show you love too, their little nudges and nibble-grooms are lovely comfort. ^_^


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Apparently it's just a Loki thing! thanks I appreciate that. No your post didn't upset me! I upset myself. I knew I'd probably cry going in. I always feel like I'm bothering people. I know exactly what you mean. Even being there for him it's still so gut wrenching knowing he's not there anymore. That's right you do have more and you have all of us here too! Thanks! Yeah I really wasn't sure for a bit if I was going to be allowed to get more (i live at my parents house still cause the rent is way cheaper haha) but my dad pulled through for me the morning of my planned 6 hour trip to SC to see the breeder. It was the best decision I ever made an I'm so glad I went to her instead of her coming to me because I got my pick of ALL the rats not just the ones she had pictures of and I got to ask her as many questions as I wanted and see where every rat was kept what she did how she did it everything. and I even got a free boy of my choice out of it for traveling so far! haha I'm rambling again I'm sorry  I'll shut up


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He was a beautiful boy.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Camelle, that's awesome that you have lots of lovely new furbaby friends. ^_^ It makes me happy when they go to loving homes! And I like reading all the happy stories on here too, they cheer me up when I'm sad about my losses.

Thank you Kinsey. <3


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> Camelle, that's awesome that you have lots of lovely new furbaby friends. ^_^ It makes me happy when they go to loving homes! And I like reading all the happy stories on here too, they cheer me up when I'm sad about my losses.
> 
> Thank you Kinsey. <3


Yeah they're pretty cool c: Well then i'mso thrilled I could help then!! c: Feel free to message me anytime you want! I'm *ALWAYS* happy to talk about my babies to people! It's even better when they actually want to hear about them *^.^*
I say pm me because i don't want to clog up the threads. c:


----------

